# Netscape Browser?



## Scott Bushey (Mar 4, 2005)

Is the NS browser the same as IE?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 4, 2005)

They're different. Here is a comparison: 

http://sillydog.org/netscape/ie.html


----------



## Scott Bushey (Mar 4, 2005)

I understand that Mozilla is now w/ Nescape.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 4, 2005)

Here's some info on the relationship between Mozilla and Netscape, but don't ask me for clarification. 

Dunno much about technology...

http://sillydog.org/netscape/kb/netscapemozilla.html


----------

